# lino for leopard gecko



## GeckoMadMikes (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi guys Ive just joined this site so im a newbie... I have been told that Lino is a brilliant substrate for leopard gecko tanks. Is this true? If so will it heat up well? Id just like a bit of advice if thats ok.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

It's a great substrate to use for leos, I use it myself in my viv and have no problems keeping the correct temperatures  It's also easy to clean and you don't have to worry about your leo eating it!


----------



## GeckoMadMikes (Mar 29, 2014)

ok thanks. Thats what I was thinking easy to clean and maintain. I was using repty carpet but its a hassle.


----------



## Marc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Welcome Matey!

Lino Looks Great, Easy To Clean And Safe

Not A Fan Of Repti Carpet TBH Like You Say Hassle & Im Sure One Of My Leo's Lost A Nail Toe Cos Of It.

Ive Used Lino But TBH I Use Stones + Sand For My Geckos Even Ron Tremper Used Sand. 

Never Had Problem Myself Not Saying Impaction Wont Happen.

Had Various Reptiles 6 Years Now


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Another vote for lino here.....I use it in all my leo vivs, hygienic, easy to clean, good heat transfer : victory:


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

all 7 of my vivs have lino in now , i have tried tiles, reptile carpet & sand but lino is the way to go so easy to keep clean


----------



## GeckoMadMikes (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for ya answers guys I am setting up the lino today


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

i use ceramic tiles with an overhead heat source (ceramic) as I find they make a much better hotspot than a UTH under lino, they hold the heat well and it means the viv ambient temps are raised too which a UTH doesn't do


----------

